# placebo bud for high volume smoking of joints?



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

I know this is gonna sound silly to many.. but i really enjoy smoking joints. Only problem is, if i finish a single joint I'm smashed. Which sometimes is just what the DR. ordered but other times i'd like to casually smoke a joint every hour or two and still be functional. But the bud i grow is always far too strong for that. Obviously i don't wanna smoke swag. I want the taste and the smell, just not the super stoned-ness.

So does anyone know of a breed (preferably sativa dominant) that's super low in THC?  

I need some placebo bud..


----------



## tcbud (Jan 10, 2010)

How bout harvesting a bit earlier? When you have cloudy trichs, but no amber.  I find that to be a good daytime high.

I grew Blueberry last season, it has some sativa (and an early finish), it is a very nice daytime high.  There was not much amber when I harvested, so......good daytime high....gets you up and rearranging furniture, instead of laying on couch.

Good luck to you.

I Do not think Driving on any bud is good tho....IMO.  I like to take a couple hits sometimes before I go do something out in the world, but only if I am not driving.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Tcbud!
Ya know i thought about that but i don't want to dedicate much of my grow area to it so i was kind of hoping for a big producer with minimal thc.:huh: 
 A high quantity (so i can roll a lot of joints) of big fat juicy buds that taste and smoke like heaven but leave you wondering why the heck you're not way more stoned..
 Probably not too likely unless i breed it for myself and _that_ aint ever gonna happen. But it would sure be nice.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 10, 2010)

Durban poison is a low to medium THC plant.

eace:


----------



## warfish (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep finding some stuff locally that they call Orange.  The description of Ceres Seeds Orange is exactly like the feel I get from it too.  It is not an overwhelming high at all, but still a decent high.  The taste is just like an orange on the stuff I have had, very enjoyable to just puff.  I did purchase a single feminized seed of it but it will not be grown until next planting.  
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ceres-orange-bud-feminized/prod_1262.html


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 10, 2010)

grow males :rofl:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks HIE and Warfish!

 I will look into both of those. Maybe if i start with strain that has a low % i can weed out and pick through 10 or 20 seeds. Ya know.. get rid of the good ones!:rofl:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> grow males :rofl:


 I hear those male white widow fan leaves would be perfect! Don't think i haven't tried to contact mfgcom on this issue already..:smoke1:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 10, 2010)

Like warfish I have smoked some called california orange that tasted and smelled beautiful, but the buzz was just not as strong as I thought it should be.  I don't know if it's because of the way it was grown or if it's just the way the plant is though...I didn't grow it myself.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, High Quality Seeds has a nice selection of 5-10% thc plants:

Swazi x Skunk
Durban Poison Amazing Special
Purple Tops
Super Thai x Skunk
Outsider
South India x Skunk
Early Girl

They also have a nice selection of 8-15% plants:

Ghandi
Skunk 3 x A2
Four Way Special
South African Durban Poison x skunk
Californian Orange Skunk

some of these sound great
looks like i'll be shopping for some low grade high grade in my near future
thanks everyone!


----------

